# Wifi horribly slow (Marvell Libertas 88W8335 802.11g Wireless Adapter)



## illusioon (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello, my wireless connection _is_ slow. 
getting =~ 150kB/s max when downloading ports or thatever  I hope you can help me.


```
$ dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE #3: Tue Jul 31 00:47:33 -03 2018
    root@bsd:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BSD i386
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_600/final 326565) (based on LLVM 6.0.0)
CPU: VIA Nehemiah (1002.30-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin="CentaurHauls"  Id=0x698  Family=0x6  Model=0x9  Stepping=8
  Features=0x381b93f<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,CMOV,PAT,MMX,FXSR,SSE>
  VIA Padlock Features=0xdd<RNG,AES>
real memory  = 536870912 (512 MB)
avail memory = 478310400 (456 MB)
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1002299602 Hz quality 800
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
random: registering fast source VIA Nehemiah Padlock RNG
random: fast provider: "VIA Nehemiah Padlock RNG"
nexus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <CLE266 AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x4008-0x400b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci_link3: BIOS IRQ 5 for 0.16.INTD is invalid
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <VIA 862x (CLE266) host to PCI bridge> on hostb0
agp0: aperture size is 64M
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xe4000000-0xe7ffffff,0xe8000000-0xe8ffffff irq 11 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
malo0: <Marvell Libertas 88W8335 802.11g Wireless Adapter> mem 0xea000000-0xea00ffff,0xea010000-0xea01ffff irq 11 at device 5.0 on pci0
malo0: load malo8335-h firmware image (256 bytes)
malo0: load malo8335-m firmware image (122624 bytes)
malo0: versions [hw 1 fw 3.0.0.39] (regioncode 16)
uhci0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xd400-0xd41f irq 11 at device 16.0 on pci0
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xd800-0xd81f irq 7 at device 16.1 on pci0
usbus1 on uhci1
uhci2: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xdc00-0xdc1f irq 10 at device 16.2 on pci0
usbus2 on uhci2
ehci0: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xea021000-0xea0210ff irq 9 at device 16.3 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 17.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <VIA 8235 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xe000-0xe00f at device 17.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
pcm0: <VIA VT8235> port 0xe400-0xe4ff irq 10 at device 17.5 on pci0
pcm0: <Avance Logic ALC655 AC97 Codec>
pcm0: <VIA DXS Enabled: DXS 4 / SGD 1 / REC 1>
pmtimer0 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <VIA UHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen3.1: <VIA EHCI root HUB> at usbus3
uhub1: <VIA EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen2.1: <VIA UHCI root HUB> at usbus2
uhub2: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <VIA UHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub3: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Maxtor 6E020L0 NAR61590> ATA-7 device
ada0: Serial Number E194R5EE
ada0: 133.000MB/s transfers (UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 19880MB (40716047 512 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
warning: total configured swap (524288 pages) exceeds maximum recommended amount (235200 pages).
warning: increase kern.maxswzone or reduce amount of swap.
uhub1: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
random: unblocking device.
ugen2.2: <SIGMACHIP USB Keyboard> at usbus2
ukbd0 on uhub2
ukbd0: <SIGMACHIP USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 2> on usbus2
kbd2 at ukbd0
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:40:f4:f5:a2:f6
wlan0: link state changed to UP
uhid0 on uhub2
uhid0: <SIGMACHIP USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 2> on usbus2
malo0: need multicast update callback
malo0: need multicast update callback
malo0: need multicast update callback
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
hostname="BSD"
keymap="br.kbd"
#if_config_rl0="DHCP"
#ifconfig_rl0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"

wlans_malo0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="mode 11g WPA DHCP"
wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"

sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf 

```
network={
ssid="BOX"
psk="321123354"
group=CCMP
pairwise=CCMP
}
```


# ping 192.168.1.1 

```
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=0 ttl=63 time=2.412 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=1 ttl=63 time=2.602 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=2 ttl=63 time=2.383 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=3 ttl=63 time=5.083 ms

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ----
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 2.383/3.120/5.083/1.136 ms
```

$ ping www.google.com

```
PING www.google.com (172.217.29.132): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 172.217.29.132: icmp_seq=0 ttl=56 time=18.364 ms
64 bytes from 172.217.29.132: icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=16.271 ms
64 bytes from 172.217.29.132: icmp_seq=4 ttl=56 time=5.538 ms
64 bytes from 172.217.29.132: icmp_seq=5 ttl=56 time=10.414 ms
^C
--- www.google.com ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 60.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 5.538/12.647/18.364/5.033 ms
```

$ ifconfig

```
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        groups: lo
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:40:f4:f5:a2:f6
        hwaddr 00:40:f4:f5:a2:f6
        inet 192.168.137.128 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.137.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/6Mbps mode 11g
        status: associated
        ssid BOX channel 6 (2437 MHz 11g) bssid 1a:6a:0a:83:ff:9b
        regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
        deftxkey UNDEF AES-CCM 3:128-bit txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
        bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5
        protmode CTS roaming MANUAL
        groups: wlan
```


----------



## `Orum (Aug 2, 2018)

Downloading ports is a _very bad_ way to test connection throughput, as the speed for updating ports depends hugely on other factors like disk speed, CPU speed, server speed, etc.  I suggest benchmarking with a tool like benchmarks/iperf over your local network and posting the results.

As for latency, your results look quite acceptable for a wireless connection.


----------

